# Loose lug nuts



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 2000 f350 dually. I have a problem where the lug nuts will start to loosen over time, especially on the front rims. It's done it twice in the past couple years. I'll start to hear a clunking sound, kind of like a bad u-joint, but it would be the wheel. I got into the habit of checking them before every storm and once a week in the summer just to be safe. Is this normal for these trucks? Or is this something I should seriously look in to?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd bet the threads are "stretched". 

Pull the hubs, knock the old ones out, replace with new studs and lug nuts.

Also, I would recommend aftermarket studs. I've lost several sets of OEM studs on my 550's over the years. The first time the flatbed driver said "we do a lot of these". Used all aftermarket studs the last time around on both of them and touch wood, no problems yet.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Replace Lug nuts My dually use to do that


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

How are they not seized all the time? Do you not drive on salted roads?

Definitely replace the studs and nuts. I wonder if you can use something like these:









That way you can just eyeball them as you walk by and know if they've loosened.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Do not any oil based lube on them either


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

theholycow;1569656 said:


> How are they not seized all the time? Do you not drive on salted roads?
> 
> Definitely replace the studs and nuts. I wonder if you can use something like these:
> 
> ...


Added those to our 550's for that reason.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok I have to do a hub in the spring, so I'll replace all the studs and nuts while I'm at it. Thanks for the replies. I'm glad I'm not the only one thats happened to.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where do you find the lug nut pointers?


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I had the studs on front wheel replaced on a 550 we had,I noticed the threads were coarse instead of fine thread . Also had problems with back wheels. but was told the cause could be dumping material too fast into sander and the weight hitting all at once could loosen wheels. The center of rims are suppose to be an interference fit so lugs don't hold the weight. I have seen springs break from fast loading or squashing down material with the loader. Ten lugs made more sense then the eight lugs we had. plowking


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

This isn't a new problem in Fords. My friend had a 78 Ford pick-up. We were out checking wheat fields and lost the left front when we went around a corner. Must be the wheel was stuck so it didn't rattle til it broke loose and fall right off.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Replace the studs and nuts before you have a wheel off and kill someone.

Also, http://www.wheel-check.com/ is the source for the indicators.

I install them on quite a few trucks, all of AEP's trucks have had them for years and they catch loose wheels quickly.


----------

